# Blackberry Curve 8900 will not send SMS texts



## fhayman

My tmobile blackberry curve 8900 has, out of the blue, stopped being able to send SMS messages. It is able to receive incoming SMS, but outgoing texts that I send show the 'pending' symbol and remain that way indefinitely. I have connection to a mobile network and an unlimited texting plan. Thank you, any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Clark76

First thing I would try is to remove the battery for about a minute from the BlackBerry while it is on. After you replace it back in the BlackBerry it will power itself back on without you having to press the power button. It will take 2 to 3 minutes for it to fully boot back up. When it is back on try sending yourself a test SMS message. If you do not receive it, I would recommend calling TMobile's tech support. On most texting issues I have run across typically I have seen the carrier simply remove the texting feature from a line then re-add it back on.

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## 2xg

Have you cleaned out your SMS messages? sometimes this will cause the problem. Also check the battery if it has a red stripe, meaning it's bad, need to be replaced. It can cause a lot Application issues to your Curve. hope this helps.


----------

